# Thinking about a switch



## Maugoth (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi guys going to seem like a 40k thread but bear with me k:

I have been away for a while, pretty much since about mid to 3rd quarter of 40k 5th edition, I took a break as I found my thrill for the game fading, since 6th edition came out and chaos was one of the first codex released (also was my fav army's) I decided I wanted to try and get back into it but I find my self very uninspired by the new rules and codex  , 

so I am wondering about trying fantasy instead, why I am posting is I don't really have the money to go buy the rule book and all the codecs to play test and find what I like, nor do I have massive amounts of time to go in store and play, I normally get 1 day a week or every 2 weeks to have a game with friends.

My questions are:

From the fact I used to like chaos (small force but each unit deadly in its own right) in 40k are there any army's in fantasy like that I should try, or does it not cross over quite so well?

How easy is it to pick up fantasy after a large chunk of my life playing only 40k?

Roughly what are the cost like between a fantasy army and 40k?


Hope from the info I have supplied you have enough to go on to answer my questions if not just ask.


Thanks


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

If you like chaos then you may like er chaos Warriors

They have just been updated, and are small but tough and deadly. They have a relatively low cost for a fantasy army as everything that you will take are high in points cost. They are easy to paint so you can get a decent army on the table quickly and efficiently.

Fantasy is harder to play than 40k as it resolves a lot more on movement, line of sight and reforms but if you can play 40k its very similar basic mechanics


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, the only small and hard units you'll find are warriors of chaos. High Elves have small, elite units that hit hard but they can't take the hits, warriors can.

For a 2k army you are probably looking at about £150-200 if you buy direct from GW, but you can probably cut that drastically by looking for warriors on eBay (they'll be the majority of your army). If you want the big impressive models then the cost will go up, but warriors tend to work very well with just the standard warriors on the table and little else (other then characters and some screening warhounds).


As for the game, a lot of the mechanics are the same, so you'll have combat and shooting down right off the bat. Magic and movement will be a little trickier: its easy enough to learn how to move, but it'll take time to know what's a good move and what isn't but that'll come with practice. Magic is fairly easy to start using but takes a lot of experience to really learn: its all about trying to get the spells off you want/need by timing them right, using the right amount of your limited power dice or bluffing your opponent into wasting their dispel dice on other spells. Its a lot of fun as they're more powerful then most of the 40k psychic powers but with the defender able to actually stop them.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Have you been into a GW for an intro game yet? It will not cover the whole game (and might be designed for you to win) but it will give you a brief feeling for how it plays.


----------



## Maugoth (Mar 23, 2010)

If chaos is pretty much the same as in 40k (small army but powerfull units) they might be worth a try. Are there any other army's like it or just chaos?

Sounds like picking up the game shouldn't be to hard except maybe the magic element but that might make it more fun maybe.

I haven't been into the shop for a demo game for 1 reason, I have been in one for 40k plus seen a few played and they never seem to give a real feel for the game, in mine i even had to correct the staff running it twice and i had only read the rules once and flicked through the codex of choice lol, so it seems like a waste of time for me the opponent and the shop guy to run it, but that's just my opinion maybe my shop staff just suck and there's not a lot I can do about it really.

Thanks for the responses has helped make up my mind to at least seriously look into it talk to the guys I game with and see what they think about it


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

Ogre Kingdoms armies also tend to be smaller in numbers and can really pack a punch.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Stay away from Vampire Counts !!

Tho' cool, I am finding they are seriously expensive !


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Amen to the above post.


----------



## Maugoth (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey all thanks for the replays, I had a word with the other people I used to game with and none are interested in warhammer, except one who lives a 3hr drive away and I only see him 2-3 times a year so not worth doing, I have decided to just give chaos a try with the models I have and see if I start to enjoy the game again, 

tbh there's nothing to stop me doing any marine army using my chaos models, all I would need is a back story about them being behind enemy lines for so long they had to start salvaging armour/weapons from the enemy lol

Anyway thanks again for the info


----------

